# Which Rod ?



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

First timer this spring on the Manistee river near the Weir. Planning a few day trip in April for steelhead as my first steelhead trip. Wondering if someone can recommend a rod length spinning rod for that river/area ? So many options but I don't know the area, cover, size or what will work best. Appreciate any input. John.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

9 or 9'6. Go to a shop and hold a few to see what style handle feels best to you. Price does matter in many steelhead rods. Not that cheapies don't work but weight and actions are generally lost as price goes down. Bloodrun...Croix...Loomis...lamaglass ..are all good. For lower end Fenwick hmx is best I have found.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sparky23 said:


> 9 or 9'6. Go to a shop and hold a few to see what style handle feels best to you. Price does matter in many steelhead rods. Not that cheapies don't work but weight and actions are generally lost as price goes down. Bloodrun...Croix...Loomis...lamaglass ..are all good. For lower end Fenwick hmx is best I have found.


Appreciate the input. Not so much looking for brand names. Been in the fishing game my whole life just not steelhead. I have several St Croix, Loomis, Fenwick and handmade rods and have used many other brands. I'll definitely will chose the correct fit and feel rod. I'm more looking for input as you gave on length for that particular area. I've never been in or on that stream/river to know how big it is or which Rod fits the river. Thanks again for the input. I was leaning toward a 9' version. I currently have a 12' rod from a 1980s trip I took to the Foote Dam area near Oscoda. Never landed a steelhead but landed alot of northerns fishing for them. I think that 12' rod would probably be a huge mistake on the Manistee.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

For bobber and jig type fishing I'd go longest rod you can get probably 12-14' as tippy is big river and having line off the top of water is best for this type of fishing. Now if more spoon or spinner something maybe in the 10' range and still bobber fish with this as well. Don't overlook baitcast style bobber fishing as high water heavier gear this is actually perfect set up. The spinning style by far most universal. And spinning still can fly egg combo chuck and duck 10' rod perfect too.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> For bobber and jig type fishing I'd go longest rod you can get probably 12-14' as tippy is big river and having line off the top of water is best for this type of fishing. Now if more spoon or spinner something maybe in the 10' range and still bobber fish with this as well. Don't overlook baitcast style bobber fishing as high water heavier gear this is actually perfect set up. The spinning style by far most universal. And spinning still can fly egg combo chuck and duck 10' rod perfect too.


I'll be on the Manistee near the Weir. It will be the only place I steelhead fish when I do. Spinning for sure and drifting spawn under a bobber is what sounds like is the ticket typically.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Okay, there is a weir on the Little Man, and a barrier dam (Tippy) on the Big Man, which is most commonly known as the Manistee river. I would use a 9.5' rod for bottom bouncing, and probably for float fishing the Little River. I would use the same for bottom bouncing the Big River, but would use a longer rod there, for float fishing.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Fishndude said:


> Okay, there is a weir on the Little Man, and a barrier dam (Tippy) on the Big Man, which is most commonly known as the Manistee river. I would use a 9.5' rod for bottom bouncing, and probably for float fishing the Little River. I would use the same for bottom bouncing the Big River, but would use a longer rod there, for float fishing.


Perfect. Thanks. Yes, I'll be on the little Manistee near the Weir. The 9.5 ft rod recommendation is what I was looking for. I will start my search for a rod/reel set up.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just picked up a pair of Frogg Toggs Steelhead bootfoot waders. Never had a need for insulated waders but figured in early April, I may need the insulation. They have a snap in insulated liner. Boots are 1200 G insulate also. Guess I'll find out how well they work


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

If you are just planning on floating bobbers most would agree you would want to go longer with a faster action. 10'6 or more. Okuma sat is a great bobber rod and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

johnIV said:


> First timer this spring on the Manistee river near the Weir. Planning a few day trip in April for steelhead as my first steelhead trip. Wondering if someone can recommend a rod length spinning rod for that river/area ? So many options but I don't know the area, cover, size or what will work best. Appreciate any input. John.


10’ is the longest rod I would use on the Little Manistee. 9’6” is about perfect.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Again not sure if the geography of the river. I've Brook trout fished most of my life and a short rod is needed more than anything in tight cover on the little Manistee in northern Michigan. I'll likely stick with a 10' or shorter. Never really thought about rod action really. Figured a slower action rod would be better for steelhead. Something in the medium weight maybe medium fast tip. I'll see how they feel when I make a trip to Franks today. I'll check out some Okumas. I use Okuma spinning rods for walleye and they are a good rod for the money.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I like rods anywhere from 7' to 9' for throwing hardware, medium light to medium power. The Lamiglas X11 8'6" in 6-12 is a favorite hardware rod of mine. For drifting, I like a 9'6" to 10'6", for that, I use an Okuma SST 9'6" 6-12. If I were floating, I'd go up to 11'. I have no proper float rod as I'm primarily a hardware chucker, but any of the brands mentioned above make great rods.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Sparky23 said:


> If you are just planning on floating bobbers most would agree you would want to go longer with a faster action. 10'6 or more. Okuma sat is a great bobber rod and doesn't break the bank.


The Okuma Celilo is another good budget friendly option, they usually run south of $60. I have the 8'6" 3/16-1/2 and it's a great rod for the money. My Celilo saved my bacon a few months back when my friend inadvertently slammed my X11 in his tailgate. 

One rather unknown option, and another of my favorite rods, is the Okuma SST Kokanee rod. I own the 7'6" L 4-10 spinning model and the 7'6" L 4-10 casting model. They're super light and have incredible backbone and a moderate action. I fish a President 30 on the spinning model with 6lb mono in low, slow, and clear water with smaller 3/16oz tots and 1/8oz Rooster Tails. On the casting model, I run an old Abu Black Max 1600 with 8lb mono and use that for throwing smaller Cleos (1/4 and 1/3oz), Husky Jerks, Warts, and the larger #3 and #4 Mepps.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Any ideas where I can get my hands on some of those recommended rods ? I mean get one literally in my hand before purchasing.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

johnIV said:


> Any ideas where I can get my hands on some of those recommended rods ? I mean get one literally in my hand before purchasing.


Cabela's sells the Okuma SST, Fenwick HMX, and Lamiglas X11 rods mentioned above. Your mileage may vary though as the Cabela's in Chesterfield doesn't carry the X11 but does carry the others, and the Cabela's in Dundee carries all three models.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

tincanary said:


> Cabela's sells the Okuma SST, Fenwick HMX, and Lamiglas X11 rods mentioned above. Your mileage may vary though as the Cabela's in Chesterfield doesn't carry the X11 but does carry the others, and the Cabela's in Dundee carries all three models.


No Cabela's real close. One hour to Saginaw. Heading to Franks today or tomorrow. Maybe check Jay's in Clare or Gaylord also. Thanks.


----------



## IWannaGoFast (Feb 9, 2008)

johnIV said:


> No Cabela's real close. One hour to Saginaw. Heading to Franks today or tomorrow. Maybe check Jay's in Clare or Gaylord also. Thanks.


Can check northwoods in Pinconning too... just know you will likely walk out with more than just a rod...


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

IWannaGoFast said:


> Can check northwoods in Pinconning too... just know you will likely walk out with more than just a rod...


I stop every single time on the way to my folk's house. I wish we had one down state.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Maybe look into options to weight the handle for balance too , depending on your reel.
9 foot ain't bad . Depending how you mend your lines belly in a drift , longer might not be a crime if you need your "old' rod for back up.
A strong back /butt that still has some give. a fast or sensitive tip is not a demand in a float presentation.
Your drag matters much too...As part of your rig it can be the difference between fighting ,or being outrun or worse as it works with your line choice and rod spine.

A fun experiment is to hold the end of your line while some one heaves (within reason) on the rod trying to pull/move your hand. Almost surprising how little leverage results from some rods. And it can take a lot to turn certain solid fish heading for a log jam or snag. Or the next zip code...


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

johnIV said:


> No Cabela's real close. One hour to Saginaw. Heading to Franks today or tomorrow. Maybe check Jay's in Clare or Gaylord also. Thanks.


jays in clare has a good selection of steelhead spinning rods. i was there the other day and they had a perfect rod to fit your needs. its a lamiglas redline, 9'8" 6-12. nice and light in the hand, good fast tip. probably one of the better spinning rods i have ever laid my hands on for less that $500 and it is only $125 i think.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

BMARKS said:


> jays in clare has a good selection of steelhead spinning rods. i was there the other day and they had a perfect rod to fit your needs. its a lamiglas redline, 9'8" 6-12. nice and light in the hand, good fast tip. probably one of the better spinning rods i have ever laid my hands on for less that $500 and it is only $125 i think.


I'll check it out for sure. Thanks for the info


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

johnIV said:


> I'll check it out for sure. Thanks for the info


Go to the outdoors show this weekend. I know our booth and many other will have lots of choices to hold.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Purchased the Lamiglass Redline 9'8", 6-12, med/light, med fast rod. Very nice rod. Thanks for all the suggestions. The rod will carry a new Piscifun carbon fiber 3000 reel. I received 3 of these reels from the company for field testing. Last year they proved to be a great durable, smooth and strong reel. I'll post my results with it in April. John


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

BMARKS said:


> jays in clare has a good selection of steelhead spinning rods. i was there the other day and they had a perfect rod to fit your needs. its a lamiglas redline, 9'8" 6-12. nice and light in the hand, good fast tip. probably one of the better spinning rods i have ever laid my hands on for less that $500 and it is only $125 i think.


The Redline is an awesome rod, probably my next purchase. My friend has the casting variant of the model you mentioned and it has a great action and feel to it.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

johnIV said:


> Purchased the Lamiglass Redline 9'8", 6-12, med/light, med fast rod. Very nice rod. Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll post my results with it in April. John


Go test her out on the Rifle or Au Sable if the weather isn't too bad. Lami makes a hell of a stick.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

tincanary said:


> Go test her out on the Rifle or Au Sable if the weather isn't too bad. Lami makes a hell of a stick.


I have a casting rod made by Lamiglass. It's several years old. Still a very good rod. Never checked out there spinning models. It turn out to be a good choice.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

These are very popular and the name is accurate.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice contribution there bud.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

johnIV said:


> Purchased the Lamiglass Redline 9'8", 6-12, med/light, med fast rod. Very nice rod. Thanks for all the suggestions. The rod will carry a new Piscifun carbon fiber 3000 reel. I received 3 of these reels from the company for field testing. Last year they proved to be a great durable, smooth and strong reel. I'll post my results with it in April. John


My mistake. The rod I got is a 9'8" Redline Med light/ slow. Seems a bit noodlie but still has decent back bone. Thinking about seeing if they have a med fast. They won't in the 9'8" but the 9'4" has a few more options.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

johnIV said:


> My mistake. The rod I got is a 9'8" Redline Med light/ slow. Seems a bit noodlie but still has decent back bone. Thinking about seeing if they have a med fast. They won't in the 9'8" but the 9'4" has a few more options.


Here's the models they make in the Redline https://www.lamiglas.com/collections/redline-salmon-steelhead


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

tincanary said:


> Here's the models they make in the Redline https://www.lamiglas.com/collections/redline-salmon-steelhead


The one I bought is the only 9'8" spinning rod they offer. What's your thoughts on that for steelhead. Again never really fished for steelhead so kinda out of my comfort zone. In hand, it seems like it will be fine but like I said a little slow but fairly firm as well.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

johnIV said:


> The one I bought is the only 9'8" spinning rod they offer. What's your thoughts on that for steelhead. Again never really fished for steelhead so kinda out of my comfort zone. In hand, it seems like it will be fine but like I said a little slow but fairly firm as well.


Most steelhead rods are moderate to moderate fast action. This let's you steer the fish away from cover and let you use lighter offerings with lighter line so you don't spook the fish. Steelies have excellent vision and may shy away if they can see the line. In the colder months I like to run 8lb mono while in spring and fall, I'll run 30lb or even 40lb braid with a good 6ft or more of 8lb mono leader. I usually fish hardware so people that float or drift will run a different setup then myself. If you're running a fast tip it may hinder your ability to throw those small Marabous and spinners. A more moderate tip loads up better to throw lighter offerings.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

tincanary said:


> Most steelhead rods are moderate to moderate fast action. This let's you steer the fish away from cover and let you use lighter offerings with lighter line so you don't spook the fish. Steelies have excellent vision and may shy away if they can see the line. In the colder months I like to run 8lb mono while in spring and fall, I'll run 30lb or even 40lb braid with a good 6ft or more of 8lb mono leader. I usually fish hardware so people that float or drift will run a different setup then myself. If you're running a fast tip it may hinder your ability to throw those small Marabous and spinners. A more moderate tip loads up better to throw lighter offerings.


I think I'll keep this 9'8" med/light/slow. Seems fine. If it makes hooking, fighting and managing a hooked fish an issue, I'll pick up another in a faster med/heavy fast action.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

The Redline 9'8" is a 6-10# line rated rod with a Mod/Fast action and should work very well for where you want to fish. There will be plenty of power to handle most of the fish you encounter anywhere.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

flyrodder46 said:


> The Redline 9'8" is a 6-10# line rated rod with a Mod/Fast action and should work very well for where you want to fish. There will be plenty of power to handle most of the fish you encounter anywhere.


Only problem is, it's not a fast action rod. It's slow. Seems ok though. Wish it was fast or med/fast. Label on the rod is MLS.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

The Action on the 9'8" is a Mod/Fast, power is listed as Med/Light. Should work great.


HS 98 MLS 9’8″ 2 1/8 – 3/8 6 – 10 Mod/Fast Med/Light Drift/Float


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

flyrodder46 said:


> The Action on the 9'8" is a Mod/Fast, power is listed as Med/Light. Should work great.
> 
> 
> HS 98 MLS 9’8″ 2 1/8 – 3/8 6 – 10 Mod/Fast Med/Light Drift/Float


Ok great. Thanks. What's the "S" mean in the description. I figured it was Slow


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

johnIV said:


> Ok great. Thanks. What's the "S" mean in the description. I figured it was Slow


Spinning. If it were a casting rod it would end with a C.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

wyandot said:


> Spinning. If it were a casting rod it would end with a C.


Man do I feel like an idiot. Really wasn't that hard to figure out was it ???


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

No reason too feel like an idiot. With all the abbreviations used these days it's common to see unknown ones. This thread is a great example of how more experienced anglers help-out ones interested in learning new/different equipment or techniques.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

johnIV said:


> Man do I feel like an idiot. Really wasn't that hard to figure out was it ???


Loomis and St.Croix also include the spinning/casting designation in their model numbers. I'm sure several of the other major players like Okuma and Fenwick do it too.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yep appreciate all the input on rod choice. I think this Lamiglas will get it done. April seems a long way off but it will be here before you know it. Picked up a pair of Frogg Toggs waders. Steelheader model. Walmart had a pair for 121.00 shipped free. Not sure if I'll need insulated waders but figured it couldn't hurt. Zip out zip in thermal insulation. 1200 gram boots on them also. They are comfortable waders so we'll see how they do also. Thanks again for the advice. John.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

wyandot said:


> Loomis and St.Croix also include the spinning/casting designation in their model numbers. I'm sure several of the other major players like Okuma and Fenwick do it too.[/QUOTE





wyandot said:


> Loomis and St.Croix also include the spinning/casting designation in their model numbers. I'm sure several of the other major players like Okuma and Fenwick do it too.


Yes and I should have known. In all the spinning/ casting rods I buy, I understand that abbreviation. I guess the rod felt kinda soft and slow so I figured that S to be slow action. Usually in the abbreviation there's a 1 or 2 also indicating if it's a 1 or 2 piece rod. This rod didn't have that distinction either.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

johnIV said:


> Yep appreciate all the input on rod choice. I think this Lamiglas will get it done. April seems a long way off but it will be here before you know it. Picked up a pair of Frogg Toggs waders. Steelheader model. Walmart had a pair for 121.00 shipped free. Not sure if I'll need insulated waders but figured it couldn't hurt. Zip out zip in thermal insulation. 1200 gram boots on them also. They are comfortable waders so we'll see how they do also. Thanks again for the advice. John.


You don't have to wait till April to fish steelies. Look at the Michigan fishing guide and the Michigan designated trout stream map. A good number are open year round, especially out your way.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

tincanary said:


> You don't have to wait till April to fish steelies. Look at the Michigan fishing guide and the Michigan designated trout stream map. A good number are open year round, especially out your way.


No but a group of retired buddies of mine spend about two weeks on the Manistee near the Weir. Figured it would be a good time to pick up some experience and being retired myself, pick the times during the week to go and avoid crowds. If I enjoy the hell out of it, next year I may do some winter steelhead fishing.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

johnIV said:


> Yes and I should have known. In all the spinning/ casting rods I buy, I understand that abbreviation. I guess the rod felt kinda soft and slow so I figured that S to be slow action. Usually in the abbreviation there's a 1 or 2 also indicating if it's a 1 or 2 piece rod. This rod didn't have that distinction either.


There is no industry standard for measuring a rod blanks action, power, lure weight or line weight rating, it's all subjective and up to the manufacturer's discretion.


----------



## OnlyChild (Jul 5, 2016)

wyandot said:


> There is no industry standard for measuring a rod blanks action, power, lure weight or line weight rating, it's all subjective and up to the manufacturer's discretion.


Very, very True.


----------

